# Amitiza



## razzle51 (Feb 11, 2008)

Has anybody tried , would like feedback goo or bad. thanks Roz


----------



## tiff125 (Apr 13, 2010)

I have taken it but it made me vomit so I couldn't stay on it long enough to see if it would help me or not.


----------



## ChrissyM816 (Nov 24, 2010)

tiff125 said:


> I have taken it but it made me vomit so I couldn't stay on it long enough to see if it would help me or not.


I have also taken it and I will say it worked for me in terms of pain and constipation, but I was sick to my stomach all day!!!


----------



## Alicia Ann Foster (Oct 30, 2015)

I took it for a week and a half. It worked like a charm until I started having the worst headache I've ever had. Nothing helped it. Long story short I suffered a mild stroke. This was the only change in my lifestyle at the time. I don't know if it's related or not, but I haven't taken it since.


----------



## tessamess67 (Aug 9, 2016)

I just stopped taking it. I took it for a year and it worked fine. then it stopped working just recently and all it did was make me bloat and feel tender. So I stopped. But for that year, it was just fine with no side effects. When I say "worked fine" I mean I was able to used the restroom, once a day like clock work. No accidents, no unexpected emergency stops, nothing. Wake up, go to the bathroom two hours later, that was it for the day. ( if that's TMI, sorry


----------



## tessamess67 (Aug 9, 2016)

oh yeah, I was on the highest dose, 24mcg, twice a day. Once in the morning, once in the afternoon.


----------

